# Do you know Tom Cruise uses KLARUS Light Monster RS80 in The Mummy?



## klight (Jun 1, 2017)

You Can’t Run! You Can’t Escape! On June 9, #TheMummy willbe awoken. Tom Cruise takes on another epic stunt with KLARUS LightMonster RS80 in The Mummy. More Stirring Moments for KLARUS RS80 in #TheHungerGamesMovie #TheWhispersABC #WestworldHBO Clickhere to know more:
http://www.klaruslight.com/index.php?m=content&c=index&a=show&catid=136&id=45
http://www.klaruslight.com/index.php?m=content&c=index&a=show&catid=136&id=67


----------



## LeanBurn (Jun 1, 2017)

I didn't even know Tom Cruise was starring in The Mummy.


----------



## Roger Sully (Jun 1, 2017)

Pretty cool Klarus!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 1, 2017)

Who's Tom Cruise?


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jun 1, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Who's Tom Cruise?



He was in some airplane movie.


----------



## scs (Jun 1, 2017)

Did Tom Cruise know he was using a Klarus RS80 in The Mummy?


----------



## scs (Jun 1, 2017)

Does his character know?


----------



## DRAWs (Jun 1, 2017)

i think he know it, but just don't know how good it is


scs said:


> Did Tom Cruise know he was using a Klarus RS80 in The Mummy?


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 1, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Who's Tom Cruise?





Hugh Johnson said:


> He was in some airplane movie.



That wasn't Leslie Nielson? Oh, my bad...


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jun 1, 2017)

Don't call me Shirley


----------

